# Getting ready for Tomorrow !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Will be shooting 5/8" marbles, and 3/8" steel at my local grounds... hope to get there around 7am ish, maybe earlier. I'm bringing my modified Daisy F-16 and a Dankung as a backup both with looped 1842's on them.

Will take my Modified F-16 with Blueberry Dub and a Modified Daisy F-16 with 5/16"od and a supply of heavy ammo in case I run into some big California legal pest.

We will see.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just got back from about 7am to about 8am worth of shooting ....... it is way to hot for me to be out there now !

Anyway ... had fun shooting the 3/8" steel with 1842 looped tubes .... those suckers fly out of there. The way I'm shooting those 3/8" I'm going to have to buy some more ; -)

Shot some marbles too, they fly great, but not as fast as the 3/8" steel for sure.

Saw one rabbit and that was it, other than that a wasteland. May go out later looking for new hunting grounds, I will see.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went back out exploring for new spots, found an old abandon house in the boonies ...actually kind of scary because here there is no body around at all ;- (

Here is a front and side view ! Of course I sent some ammo flying around the acreage just to christen the place in ;- )

















Going up the road I ran into this, very nice area, did not see anything probably because it was mid day and hot !









Always fun exploring new UN-charted territory. Going out tomorrow too ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive, just went back out and just about got blown over, I bet the winds were 35mph+

Saw nothing, but let some marbles fly just for practice.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today and ever have those days when *YOU ARE ON.*

My pouch anchor is now about two inches above my shoulder, which brings the tubes much closer to my eye ...WOW ... I'm there ;- ) I have been shooting with the pouch at close to arm pit level or maybe a little higher, but bringing it up higher than my shoulder closer to my eye REALLY makes a huge difference, and makes a big difference in ammo flight too !

I was hitting everything I was shooting at, (in a 30ish yrd range) I had some very, very close misses at 60yrd starlings and a 75yrd ground squirrel. The ground squirrel miss was actually very, very close maybe less than a few inches away. Used 1/2" steel on him along with the 1842 looped tubes. The two starling shots were up in a old dead tree pretty level to me across an ravine of sorts. Used 5/8" marbles with both shots and was within a few inches of those too, less than 6" I would say at the most. When I say I was having one of those days, I was having one of those days, I could not believe it ;- ) I should have used the 3/8" steel on the starlings as the wind pushed the marbles around a bit at that distance.

Saw my rabbit friend, but he was busy eating and did not give me the time of day, saw lots of Common Side Blotched Lizards (Uta Stansburiana, cute little guys), and even saw a Desert Spiny Swift (Sceloporus magister). they are quite a bit bigger than your typical blue belly, very, very cool to see one. During my years of reptile collecting I have not seen very many .... and yes, they bit like H#%! ;- ) I have been bitten many times ! You don't see many of them where I am at ... they are pretty big and very strong guys .. in case you don't know reptiles are my friends ;- )

And then I had the chance that if I was 50 years younger and it was back in the day I would have probably shot. I was under a big oak and two HUGE ravens came flying by, the wind was it their faces and they were less than 15 yds away at the most and flying very, very, very slow, it was like they were still, I can tell you these things were huge, and the way I was shooting today ... one of them was mine for sure. I looked up and honestly gave it a thought, and then thought how does jail time sound and a felony on your record if caught---- I quickly dis-guarded that idea ...... (where I shoot there are three farm houses in viewing distance, I can hear dogs barking, and sometimes hear a shot being fired, probably at a ground squirrel or coyote. I'm out in the open most of the time so if anyone wants to see what I'm doing, all they have to do is glass me. If they are anti hunters and see me doing something they don't like, they are a phone call away till the law is at my side. I'm very, very watchful of my shots and make sure I'm on the up and up).

Anyway it was a great morning ..... OH ya, stepped on a small twig that went right through my shoe .... lucky I was walking lightly and lifted my foot quick and did not plant it firmly on the ground. removed the twig, and it did not puncture the skin ;- ) Like a said, it was a good day ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I'll be heading out again tomorrow to give it a go. Will be shooting a sling with looped 1842's and one with looped 3/16"od.

Have a pouch of 5/8" marbles, 3/8" steel, some 1/2" steel and about 10ea 214gr leads.

Will be mostly playing around but want to see if I can tell the difference in speed between the two looped tubes. The 3/16"od were a bit slower over the chrony, but when I was shooting in the field, it did not seem that way. I do shoot more aggressively when I'm away from the chrono for sure as I'm always afraid of hitting it, and as it stands I do get some serious slaps on the chrony once in a while ... the tubes smashing into the it ?

Last time out the 1/2" steel flew out of the 3/16"od quick as heck, Looking to comparing them both to the 214gr leads ;- ) , those may be a bit much for the 1842, but may be OK with the 3/16"od ?

I'm hoping it is in the 70's tomorrow morning around 8ish and not in the high 90's like it was last week ...that was brutal !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got back from shooting both the 1842 and 3/16"od ..... seems the 1842 may be a bit faster. I will retest everything next week when I build a light source so I can shoot inside my garage and get consistent readings.

I will use two catch boxes my smaller one as the main unit and the bigger one in back as a safeguard. I don't need any 1/2" 214gr lead balls going through my garage and into my den !

One thing I did notice is even though the 3/8" steel is only 54grs, because of its speed and smaller surface area, it penetrates pretty well, often sticking into old boards or denting them pretty deep. When I started to shoot 3/8" I did not think it penetrated as well as it does. It does not have the smash of heavier ammo, but when driven fast (270fps+) it penetrates pretty well .... good enough for starling size birds for sure. I had a "stick in" in an old barn board today at 30+ yds, and had one last week too.

I just loaded up a MULE with Green Dub to see how that compares with the 1842 when I go out again later today.... Green Dub always sends ammo at a great speed, it is my general go to tube !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went back out again and it was an adventure this time.... while standing next to an old tree I had the ground underneath my left leg give way and I fell to the ground, I immediately grabbed my left thigh with both hands rolled back and pulled my leg out, it probably took less than 3 seconds for this whole thing to happen. I flashed on the fact this could be a "Rattlesnake Den" as I was going down ... it is amazing how fast the mind works when an emergency happens and how in slow motion things seem, even though you are doing stuff in warp speed !

Here is the hole, it is about 1 1/2 foot at the widest point. Got a few scrapes, but non the worse for wear !









In between this stuff I shot Green Dub and 1842.....both shot very well, but the 1842 is really fast, it really was sending the 3/8" and 5/8" marbles very quickly ! The only thing about 3/8" steel is It is very hard to follow the flight path, being it is so small ... but such is life. I have had it sneak into tree shots and slip out without touching anything and the game is non the wiser !

The more I shoot 1842 the more I'm impressed with it for light to mid range ammo.(54-130gr)

I just bought some lights for my Chrono, so hope to get that going next week. All in all and exciting afternoon ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*1842 is the BOMB !*

Did some testing over the chrony today where I shoot. temp was 70 deg.

*1842*:

3/8" = 280+fps

7/16" Steel - 5/8" Marbles = 255+fps

1/2" steel = 233+fps

These speeds are better than my 5/16Od and are better than my Green Dub, and the 1/2" steel ball reading is faster than my Blueberry reading .... I'm impressed !!!!! This stuff really rips ! again I have it cut to 7.25" with a 38" draw (actually a little short of 38")

*Green Dub* Today:

3/8" = 269fps

7/16" = 250fps

1/2" Steel = 225+fps

As you can see it out performs the Green Dub, and the Green dub was Internally treated with graphite which always has increased the speed for me. I wonder how 1842 internally treated tubes will do :- )

*Now the Down Side*

The fact that they get tangled up is a royal PITA !

I will have to do a little light band tie around the tubes to stop the tangling.

I may go back out again later.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just went out again and the temp was 83 to be exact ... my speed had increased to 320fps+ with 3/8" steel ---- they were rocket ships, 113gr lead was going out at 285fps and 1/2oz egg lead weights were going out at ~240fps ... I have never had 214gr lead go out this fast ! To tell you the truth I'm flabbergasted, this 1842 blows the doors off everything I have shot !

I shot 3/16"OD too and it was not as fast but respectable, the 3/16" is gosh darned tough stuff for sure and I do like that ! I think it is better for ammo in the 130gr to 214gr class maybe more... just a guess for right now !

After my testing I went out looking for starlings, I happened on one that was about 25yds away and 20+ feet up a tree. My sling was loaded with a 5/8" marble (84gr) going out today at about 280+fps .... well I connected, it hit him in the breast under the right wing (bird at a 45 angle to me). The sound was the deafening slap of a large ping pong paddle against Kim Kardashian's butt ! - the marble knocked him back and up, he came down backwards without even a twitch, arriving in bird heaven immediately.

My marbles are a amber color and show up well going into a dark area. I did not use 3/8" steel because it is going so fast and is so small it is hard to pick up where it is. I shot some other shots today with 3/8" steel and did see my very, very close misses. I'm looking forward to getting a hit with my 3/8" steel at these speeds !

On a side note ... since I have raised my anchor point above my shoulder and just below my ear, under my aiming eye, my accuracy has improved dramatically. My misses that used to be in a circle of 24"+ inches at 30 yds are now 6 inches or less at that distance... I'm impressed ! I'm still shooting active, but my anchor is just different.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went back out, had a couple of shots at ground squirrels, the most I JD in months, had some very close shot but they are all 40-50 yds.

Got another shot at a starling, hit him with a 5/8" marble and sent him to the big farm field in the sky before he hit the ground. Again, about a 25 yd shot and maybe 10' high......you know the sound when you hit me good !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Again today was great, the 1842's are really sending ammo in a hurry, sending 1/2" steel faster than any of my large single tubes as it is with every other ammo pretty much.

214gr egg ammo at about 210fps, 7/16" steel at over 255fps, 3/8" steel at over 285fps ------ all with a 38" draw !

I'm pleased ...... will be heading out tomorrow with the chrony to check some more !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Today the same as yesterday at 72deg

I can't believe how good 1842 is, I will try 1745 also as I have some. My 3/16" is just a little slower but a tad better for the heaviest ammo I shoot.

All in all these thin tubes out perform my larger tubes (5/16Od, Blueberry Dub, Green Dub, 3070) by some 5-10% on some ammo weights .. incredible !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot again this am, had a great time, 1842 zinging ammo at warp speed ;- )

Still trying to button down my accuracy, I'm shooting very good, but I want my misses to be closer to 3-4 inches at 30-35ish yds, not 8" like it is now ?

Actually the vast majority of my misses are at the 1 or 2 o'clock position, just high of the target. I do get my fair share of just off to the right about 2-3 inches perfect height, I'm holding the sling in my right hand.

I'm a work in progress ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well seems you are doing real well..suggestion ..as you hold the shooter in your right hand ..and you shots fly 1 & 2 o'clock position..

would it be better to aim just a tad bit left of target to bring it on target....I mean at the targets let edge...Are you still holding after release? or are you flippin

the shooter forward.....I have foundwhen trying any thing new as to tubes..bands..ammo I make a cross on card board....aim for the intersect of

the cross.....that way you know how to make your corrections......Best to ya my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Many years of competition shooting tells me to change my hold position and get back to basics. I went back out after my last post and that seems to be working. I'm at the stage of re-adjusting my anchor point and alignment position.

After many years of Olympic air rifle, small bore, big bore and air pistol ... I know what I must do .... and that is change to make it right.....and that I will do !

At my age that I'm not into competition like I was, but I will work to make my shooting much better than it is now ! There is no reason in %#@% why my groups should be bigger than a 4" circle at 25yds ! All it takes is me figuring out what needs to be done. My new chronograph with lights comes in next week and my large backstop from the office is set up---- I just put in my garage I will start shooting from across the street in this backstop ! ...... I'm on a mission ;-) ...... back in the day I was a pretty tough competitor and took shooting VERY seriously.. I'm at the stage now with slingshots where I'm starting to get Po'd at my shooting as I have a VERY high regard of how I shoot.

Oh, I'm shooting OK, but I want to hit much more frequently than I am now !

Those starlings better, get out of Dodge when I come around !

Band alignment and eye position in relation to those bands and forks is the key ... I may go out again after work !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great to hear my friend..I forgot you was shooting air gun product's....best to ya~AKAOldmiser


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wll, I haven't seen anyone mention this to you so I will. You don't think your accuracy is where it should be but I think you might be shooting a lot better than you think.

If I'm reading your posts correctly, you are always referring to your shooting 25 yards , 30-35 yards, and up to 60 yards. If I go back through your posts there may be even longer distance posts.

My point is , most guys are shooting 10 to 20 meters, ( 33'- 60' ( not yards ). Yes we also shoot longer distances at times but 10-20 meters would be the standard.

Start shooting at those distances and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised how well your accuracy will improve.

I hope you guys that have been around a lot more than I have will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> Wll, I haven't seen anyone mention this to you so I will. You don't think your accuracy is where it should be but I think you might be shooting a lot better than you think.
> 
> If I'm reading your posts correctly, you are always referring to your shooting 25 yards , 30-35 yards, and up to 60 yards. If I go back through your posts there may be even longer distance posts.
> 
> ...


Soon as I get my garage target thing going I will do that for sure, I can get about 10 yds from outside to inside and still be somewhat non visible I think ? I sometime really surprise myself on how well I'm shooting, and other time it is just pretty good, but we all have off days for sure.

I really think it is me not getting my head lower to the bands that is my problem, and I'll work on that.

Thank you for the advice, ya all my shots are pretty long, as yesterday when I was shooting at a graffiti painted wall that seemed like my normal hunting distance and then paced it off, and it was 37 good sized paces. I must say most of my hunting shots are in the 30+-40yds range, but there are those longer ones too. All my starling shots have been in the 20+is yd range and 10+ft in a tree.

wll


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

wII I do not know you from Adam so I'll just relay a story about me. When I shot target archery as well as trap my biggest critic as well as my biggest roadblock was myself. Whenever it really mattered I would crumple on something I really could do well. Sometimes our brain is our worst enemy, well at least for me anyway. I never had this issue with registered skeet because my brain did not have time to foul up the works.

Please take this in the kind spirited way it was meant........................take a deep breath and RELAX, sounds like you are doing fine to me. When I find myself getting all tied up in the brain/guts I go plink at a 30lb propane bottle hanging at 100 yards and I smile every time I hit it because hitting it is not normally "expected" with a rubber propelled object. Just having fun tends to relax that part of the brain that trips us up when we are trying harder than we should.

*****Just some guy on the internets thoughts, please feel free to disregard and carry on. *******


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

chuckduster01 said:


> wII I do not know you from Adam so I'll just relay a story about me. When I shot target archery as well as trap my biggest critic as well as my biggest roadblock was myself. Whenever it really mattered I would crumple on something I really could do well. Sometimes our brain is our worst enemy, well at least for me anyway. I never had this issue with registered skeet because my brain did not have time to foul up the works.
> 
> Please take this in the kind spirited way it was meant........................take a deep breath and RELAX, sounds like you are doing fine to me. When I find myself getting all tied up in the brain/guts I go plink at a 30lb propane bottle hanging at 100 yards and I smile every time I hit it because hitting it is not normally "expected" with a rubber propelled object. Just having fun tends to relax that part of the brain that trips us up when we are trying harder than we should.
> 
> *****Just some guy on the internets thoughts, please feel free to disregard and carry on. *******


Thank you buddy, yes I am very over critical of myself for sure.Look in the dictionary under "A" type personalities, and their is my picture, in color and embossed ;- )

Thank you again.

wll


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

WII

For 17 years of my working life my picture would have been right there beside yours buddy....but then one day while doing something super stupid and in a hurry to make things faster I tried stopping a swinging backhoe bucket with my head. I got over it and finally learned how to relax without the help of Capt. Morgan, Jose, or 101 Wild Turkeys. Who knew it would take losing a fight with a 9,000 pound object to set things right upstairs?

Mike


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

chuckduster01 said:


> WII
> 
> For 17 years of my working life my picture would have been right there beside yours buddy....but then one day while doing something super stupid and in a hurry to make things faster I tried stopping a swinging backhoe bucket with my head. I got over it and finally learned how to relax without the help of Capt. Morgan, Jose, or 101 Wild Turkeys. Who knew it would take losing a fight with a 9,000 pound object to set things right upstairs?
> 
> Mike


Now i wanna know more,  LOL


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Pretty simple really. I jumped into a hole while an operator was not quite done digging and I got hit head on when he came back for another dip. Broke my hardhat in half and rendered me quite unconscious. When I came to I could not talk for awhile. Eventually things sorted themselves out and I simply saw things differently. I was damn lucky, my impatience with how slow the world was spinning damned near cost me everything. A few extra feet of pipe in the ground was not worth what I almost paid for it. Without getting into boring details, let's just say I see things differently after that extended episode of the Mike Chronicles and I no longer needed help from the bottle to relax and idle down my brain. I gained that ability that most people are born with during my little nap I guess. Slow learners need a more in your face kinda lesson I suppose.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

chuckduster01 said:


> Pretty simple really. I jumped into a hole while an operator was not quite done digging and I got hit head on when he came back for another dip. Broke my hardhat in half and rendered me quite unconscious. When I came to I could not talk for awhile. Eventually things sorted themselves out and I simply saw things differently. I was **** lucky, my impatience with how slow the world was spinning damned near cost me everything. A few extra feet of pipe in the ground was not worth what I almost paid for it. Without getting into boring details, let's just say I see things differently after that extended episode of the Mike Chronicles and I no longer needed help from the bottle to relax and idle down my brain. I gained that ability that most people are born with during my little nap I guess. Slow learners need a more in your face kinda lesson I suppose.


Glad you are OK, boy, sounds like you are extremely lucky to be above ground after that episode !

wll


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks ..... It was several years ago and many have been through a lot worse, but it was all I needed to wake up and slow down I guess.

The one "universal" that never fails to pan out..............STUPID HURTS


----------

